# HP touchsmart ENVY 23 black screen problem



## sunset72 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have HP ENVY Recline Touchsmart All-in-one PC ,, Model No, 23-k000ee .. with windows 8.1 enterprise installed . It was working fine since 8 months with no problems . Yesterday . I have finished my work & close this PC normally as usual , but today when I turn it ON , Ive got only a black screen , even cant see the HP logo at startup , just when turn it ON, the screen lights for about 2 seconds and then goes black and still black and cannot see any thing . Any one can urgently help me because I need to use it ASAP to finish my work .


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If you have an external monitor, give it a try. this will help determine if it is a graphic card issue or something else.


----------



## sunset72 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have external monitor but I dont know how to connect the monitor to this pc


----------



## sunset72 (Oct 23, 2010)

Any solution please !!!!!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you aren't even seeing the HP logo, the PC isn't completing POST which typically indicates there is a hardware fault.

There is basic troubleshooting on the HP site: Start-up / Shutdown / Power HP ENVY Recline 23-k100xt TouchSmart All-in-One CTO Desktop PC | HP® Support


----------



## ilprincipedeimo (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi to all,
I solved this problem.
This year I've repaired in total 5 HP ENVY 23 TouchSmart, different versions but 4 of there with same problem:

- Black screen;
- no previous problems;
- fan working;
- *********** led on;

Only one of these units affect some heavy problem with external MXM video board (solved with a BGA reballing) but I full solved 4 of these with a re-programming of BIOS chip.

So, I'm sure that the black screen on these ENVY are caused in most of cases by BIOS CORRUPTION (or eeprom chip failure).

It's not possible to update BIOS with USB and recovery procedure: You have to change eeprom chip with new one or simply reprogram actual chip.

For this work it's necessary: patience, an air solder station, solder capability, some flux (or solde paste), full version of bios file for ENVY 23 TouchSmart, PIC/IC/EEPROM programmer and (optionally) a new eeprom bios chip.

In this article one of my work:

HP ENVY 23 TouchSmart schermo nero | InformaticaNapoli

The article is in Italian and I know that this work is regarding to professional equipment and experience; but on the web I didn't found any info related to these AllInOne and BIOS issues and I think that some info are useful.

Sorry for bad english.

Regards,

Carlo


----------

